# Tudor by Rolex



## Bluebell17 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi all,

This long service watch was a distant cousins Father's who worked at Startins in Birmingham, and is dedicated as such. My Father is keen to sell it, as he has his own long service watch. He's mentioned that It's not the original bracelet, butit is in working order and in its original box. I'm guessing it would be difficult to sell because of its inscription.

Any help will be gratefully received

Many thanks

Regards

Dee













windows screen capture


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It is indeed harder to sell watches with personalized inscriptions but not impossible. What do you need help with ?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Inscriptions like that provide some history, the wright buyer would not be put off at all.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, it seems that in your threads you are asking for valuations really, why not just put them on ebay and they will reach their value. But as you said in another thread your 'dad isn't hard up for the cash', why doesn't he let you keep them? Then you could use them to make contributions in the forum perhaps starting here. http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/forum/26-introduce-yourself/


----------



## Bluebell17 (Aug 9, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Inscriptions like that provide some history, the wright buyer would not be put off at all.


 Thank you for your encouraging commentI. I am just trying to do want my Dad wants, having offered t help him downsize after his wife, my mom died last year.


----------



## Bluebell17 (Aug 9, 2016)

gimli said:


> It is indeed harder to sell watches with personalized inscriptions but not impossible. What do you need help with ?


 Hi again,

i would like to put the watch on eBay for him, and I know it will reach its own level, but it does have to have a few people who are interested in it to eventual reach that price. If I was daft enough to start it at 99p and it sold for that, I think Dad might disown me lol. what I would like to know is as a guesstimate what would be a reasonable starting price, or would I be better taking somewhere?

thank you once again

Dee


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

50 quid and a pukka pie from me please


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Look at completed listings that may help.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Here's what you do.

Try googling it until you find it. It would be easier if you could take the case back off (without damaging anything) and then you should see more info on the movement which will help you in your search.

Once you got all the info just google the model and see for how much others have sold. Keep in mind that, theoretically, if the listings are a few years old you should add 10-20% to your price.


----------



## Bluebell17 (Aug 9, 2016)

gimli said:


> Here's what you do.
> 
> Try googling it until you find it. It would be easier if you could take the case back off (without damaging anything) and then you should see more info on the movement which will help you in your search.
> 
> Once you got all the info just google the model and see for how much others have sold. Keep in mind that, theoretically, if the listings are a few years old you should add 10-20% to your price.


 Thank you for your help, I will do as you suggest and try to find some more info before I proceed.

Once again, thank you

Dee


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's a nice watch and quite desirable too and should easily find a buyer as a watch, not just for the gold value. You should take it to a decent watchmaker to get him to check it over and give you some info on it, than write a comprehensive entry on Ebay, based on his information, with good photos and it should then sell easily I would have thought...


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Get rid of the strap and put a nice brown croc grain on it, get some nice pics and especially of the movement and you'll get a buyer on ebay on probs. Personally, i think the engraving adds to the authenticity and history of the watch. But thats just me


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I love an engraving, particularly with a date!


----------



## Bluebell17 (Aug 9, 2016)

artistmike said:


> That's a nice watch and quite desirable too and should easily find a buyer as a watch, not just for the gold value. You should take it to a decent watchmaker to get him to check it over and give you some info on it, than write a comprehensive entry on Ebay, based on his information, with good photos and it should then sell easily I would have thought...


 Thank you for the advice, you've all been very helpful with your suggestions.


----------



## JHolmes (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks lovely mate


----------

